
Spoof – Shocking interview with AMD about the Crimson drivers [video] - cvs268
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruCr6OXbK5E
======
cvs268
AMD released a "Hot-Fix" to fix the GPU overheating issues with the latest
Crimson drivers.

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/9823/amd-releasing-new-
crimson...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/9823/amd-releasing-new-crimson-
drivers-for-gpu-fan-issue)

------
Zekio
That was hilarious! Thank you!

------
mariuolo
Who the heck is that guy?

